

How to file income taxes as a freelance developer? - Apane101

In most cases there are transactional deals via PayPal when working with individuals, however with companies it&#x27;s a bit different.<p>What is the best way to file income taxes as a freelance developer? I.E Keep track of invoices etc...<p>Any help here would be great!
======
ryduh
I personally use Quickbooks. It's not all that complicated and it's what your
CPA will want. If you don't already have a CPA yet, that should be your first
step.

~~~
Apane101
I've got QuickBooks all setup. Should I just bring this to my CPA? And go over
it with him? I'm using the online application. Thanks

